# Hgh and fatloss



## The big guy (Apr 2, 2009)

What do the bro's think is the optimal dosage of Growth for fatloss 2iu's a day 3,4?


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 3, 2009)

how old are you? (that matters)
will you be running it with anything else? (that matters)
what will your diet look like? (that matters the most)
what will your training look like? (that matters too)


----------

